# I can't start apache22 with mod_ssl.so



## miracle20003 (Feb 3, 2013)

When I try to start apache22 , I got this error messages:

```
sudo service apache22 start
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 88 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so into server: /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so: Undefined symbol "TLSv1_2_server_method"
Starting apache22.
httpd: Syntax error on line 88 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so into server: /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so: Undefined symbol "TLSv1_2_server_method"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22: WARNING: failed to start apache22
```
Version:

```
pkg_info | grep -E 'apache|openssl'
apache22-2.2.23_4   Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g The OpenSSL toolkit (Linux Fedora 10)
openssl-1.0.1_5     SSL and crypto library
php53-openssl-5.3.21 The openssl shared extension for php
```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf

```
88 : LoadModule ssl_module libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so

<IfModule ssl_module>
SSLRandomSeed startup builtin
SSLRandomSeed connect builtin
</IfModule>
```
How to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## derekschrock (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you build www/apache22 with 
	
	



```
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
```


If not I would put that in /etc/make.conf


----------



## miracle20003 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, I have written:
/etc/make.conf

```
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
```


----------

